# Sylvie und Rafael van der Vaart: Ehe kaputt!



## Claudia (2 Jan. 2013)

*Sylvie und Rafael van der Vaart: Ehe kaputt! *

01.01.2013 - 23:55 Uhr 


 Von BABAK MILANI​
 *Sie waren DAS Glamour-Paar der Bundesliga. Der erfolgreiche Fußball-Star Rafael (29) und seine schöne Gattin Sylvie van der Vaart (34). Zehn Jahre hielt die Beziehung der Holländer. Doch nun der Abpfiff.​* 
Die Ehe ist kaputt!​ „Ich bin unendlich traurig, dass es mit uns nicht geklappt hat. Wir sind die Schuldigen. Allein Sylvie und ich haben es zu verantworten, dass unsere Ehe nicht funktioniert“, erklärt der Spielmacher des Hamburger SV offen.​
*„Wir haben uns leider im Laufe der Zeit auseinandergelebt. Es war ein schleichender Prozess, der einfach nicht aufzuhalten war“, sagt die RTL-Moderatorin mit trauriger Stimme. „Auch wenn es sich merkwürdig anhört, aber wir lieben und respektieren uns.“ Doch für eine gemeinsame Zukunft war ihre Liebe nicht mehr stark genug ...​*
* Ehe-Aus! Van der Vaarts geben Trennung bekannt *

Seit Sommer kriselt es. Jetzt kam es zu einem einmaligen Ausrutscher: Bei der privaten Silvester-Party in der neuen 400-qm-Wohnung im Hamburger Stadtteil Eppendorf entbrannte ein heftiger Streit. Dabei landete Sylvie nach einem Schlag ihres Mannes mit einem lauten Rums auf dem Boden. Die zehn geladenen Gäste waren geschockt.​ 
*Rafael** reumütig: „Das war eine große Dummheit von mir. Ich bin ein Idiot. Es tut mir sehr leid. Das hätte niemals passieren dürfen.“​*
Sylvie dazu: „Ich habe ihm schon verziehen ...“​ 

Allein aus Liebe zum gemeinsamen Sohn Damian (6) wollen sich die van der Vaarts in Zukunft zusammenraufen. Rafael: „Damian soll nicht zu sehr unter der Trennung der Eltern leiden. Dafür werden wir uns einsetzen.“ 
*Sylvie**: „Wir werden immer mit Respekt miteinander umgehen. Schade, dass es so weit gekommen ist.“​*
Sylvie wird mit Sohn Damian weiter in der gerade neu eingerichteten Wohnung bleiben. Rafael fliegt heute erst mal mit seinem Team ins Trainingslager nach Abu Dhabi. Nach der Rückkehr am 10. Januar muss er sich eine neue Bleibe suchen.​
*Das Ende einer großen Liebe.*


*Quelle: Bild.de*


----------



## MetalFan (2 Jan. 2013)

Das ist ja eine Nachricht.

Sylvie, ich biete mich spontan für eine Übergangszeit zum Trösten an!


----------



## Josef84 (2 Jan. 2013)

Die nächste traumehe vorbei,hatte sylvie auch einen bodyguard


----------



## TobiasB (2 Jan. 2013)

Sylvie van der Vaart (34). Zehn Jahre hielt die Beziehung der Holländer.

Aha Und was suchst sie dann bei Deutschland???


----------



## Vespasian (2 Jan. 2013)

Juhuuuu, Sylvie ist endlich frei für mich....! :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

Wie kann man sich so wenig unter Kontrolle haben, dass man eine Frau schlägt??


----------



## tommie3 (2 Jan. 2013)

Der Rafael wird schon bald mit so nem 20jährigen Häschen um die ecke kommen.


----------



## moonshine (2 Jan. 2013)

er schlägt sie...... und welch Ironie, steht in einem Interview „Auch wenn es sich merkwürdig anhört, aber wir lieben und respektieren uns.“


ohne Worte


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Jan. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Nachricht.
> 
> Sylvie, ich biete mich spontan für eine Übergangszeit zum Trösten an!



Dem bleibt nichts Hinzuzufügen, ausser das es auch länger dauern kann


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

na ob das bei einem schlag blieb? auf jeden fall eine überraschung - aber ich kaufe ihr ja auch nicht wirklich ab, dass sie ihm den schlag verziehen hat - sowas kann man eigentlich nicht bzw kaum. 

wenigstens sind jetzt beide wieder frei - das dürfte einige freuen


----------



## Scuderia_F^1 (2 Jan. 2013)

echt schade 

Aber hey, die Sylvie würd ich auch gerne "trösten"  
So ne geile, darf net alleine sein


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2013)

Früher oder später gehen solche Ehen zu Bruch: Er ganz woanders als Sie, da kommt es zwangsläufig zu Spannungen und "mehr"!


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

So schnell gehts!


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

Das ja mal ne Hammernachricht gleich im neuen Jahr !!
Danke Claudi !!
Ich kann auch nur sagen das ich eine derartige Handlung von Rafi
gegenüber Sylvie nicht gedacht und erwartet habe .
Jaaaaa wie kann man sich so wenig unter Kontrolle haben!!
Obs nun Sylvie war oder jede andere Frau oder sogar anderer Mensch 
spielt wirklich keine Geige !! 
Keiner hat das recht einen anderen weh zutun und ihn durch Gewalt 
einen Willen aufzuzwingen !!
Denn was anderes ist es nicht wenn jemand einen anderen schlägt !!
PR " Wir respektieren uns ." 
Sylvie geniesse deine Freiheit !


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2013)

Und Boris Becker gibt den Eheberater


----------



## okidoki (6 Jan. 2013)

Also wenn sie jetzt wieder Single ist könnt sie doch ruhig mal ein bisschen mehr (©Y©)
zeigen oder nicht...


----------



## Fairline (7 Jan. 2013)

Davon wären wir sicherlich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2013)

Böse Zungen behaupten, sie hätte was mit Mario Gomez am Laufen


----------

